# 10-string bandolim vs 7-string acoustic guitar.



## Desecrated (Nov 4, 2007)

"The Brazilian mandolin (called "bandolim") has a long and rich tradition in Brazilian folk music, especially in the style called choro. The composer and mandolin virtuoso Jacob do Bandolim did much to popularize the instrument through many recordings, and his influence continues to the present day. Some contemporary mandolin players in Brazil include Jacob's disciple Deo Rian, and Hamilton de Holanda (the former, a traditional choro-style player, the latter an eclectic innovator)."


----------



## Apophis (Nov 4, 2007)

That's interesting


----------

